# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  ملخص مباراة ( هولندا - ايطاليا )

## العالي عالي

نقدم لكم التغطية الخاصة لمباراة المجموعة الثالثه - C

لكأس الأمم الأوروبية // يورو 2008

هولندا X إيطاليا


  



دخول اللاعبين


 أهداف المباراة بتعليق علي سعيد الكعبي بوضوح 1.5 ميجا 

رود فان نستلروي



 ويسلي شنايدر

فان برونكهورست

 ملخص المباراة بتعليق علي سعيد الكعبي  

 ملخص الشوط الأول  [[11:30 د ,, 58 ميغا ]]

ملخص الشوط الثاني  [[11:00 د ,, 56 ميغا ]]

  ملخص المباراة بتعليق أحمد الطيب  

ملخص الشوط الاول - ( 16 دقيقه - تعليق احمد الطيب )

 ملخص الشوط الثاني


*
اتمني ان يكون المخلص قد نال رضاكم
العالي عالي*

----------


## ajluni top

مباراه من العيار الثقيل

استحقت هولندا فيها الفوز

و ايطاليا مبارح ولا اشييييييييييييييييي

مشكور عالي

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> مباراه من العيار الثقيل
> 
> استحقت هولندا فيها الفوز
> 
> و ايطاليا مبارح ولا اشييييييييييييييييي
> 
> مشكور عالي


 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## ajluni top

> 


شو مالك

انا مثلك بس هولندا مسخرتهم 
صح ولا لأ؟

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> شو مالك
> 
> انا مثلك بس هولندا مسخرتهم 
> صح ولا لأ؟


والله مسحت فيهم الارض  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

والله حرااام :Cry2:

----------


## العالي عالي

> والله حرااام


مش حرام ولا اشي هولندا لعبت واستحقت الفوز

----------

